# 1510D



## LukeWoodall (9 mo ago)

Hello,
I’ll looking for help in figuring out where to buy this gear for my Yanmar front axle.



I’ve tried ordering from several places and always end up with a different gear. I’m at a loss and need help very badly


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Can you identify which gear on this drawing? 4WD_KNUCKLE_INT: Yanmar Tractor Parts (hoyetractor.com)


----------



## LukeWoodall (9 mo ago)

I have been through this drawing and after looking at the differential drawing I’m thinking it’s that. I have to admit I’ve never opened a tractor before and I don’t know the tech names of these parts. My best bet is to show u a picture of where it came from. Shows as #17 on this drawing here


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I guess you have been asking for part #194441-13520? Looks like a used may be all that is available. Have you checked all these suppliers out? [email protected] | Wiki


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

LukeWoodall said:


> I have been through this drawing and after looking at the differential drawing I’m thinking it’s that. I have to admit I’ve never opened a tractor before and I don’t know the tech names of these parts. My best bet is to show u a picture of where it came from. Shows as #17 on this drawing here


Is this in the ball park?








Gear, pinion - PG-4190 - Fredricks Equipment Parts


Description: Gear, Pinion, front Applications: 1500D, 1810D, 2010D, 2210D, 2310D Part Number: 194190-31510




fredricksequipment.com


----------



## LukeWoodall (9 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Is this in the ball park?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


close here is another picture of it
Looks shorter I guess


----------



## LukeWoodall (9 mo ago)

winston said:


> I guess you have been asking for part #194441-13520? Looks like a used may be all that is available. Have you checked all these suppliers out? [email protected] | Wiki


I have looked at a couple but I keep getting re directed to a different looking gear. I feel like I’m going crazy trying to find this thing


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

LukeWoodall said:


> I have looked at a couple but I keep getting re directed to a different looking gear. I feel like I’m going crazy trying to find this thing


In your search, has anything cross referenced over to a John Deere p/n? or a Cub Cadet p/n?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

LukeWoodall said:


> I have looked at a couple but I keep getting re directed to a different looking gear. I feel like I’m going crazy trying to find this thing


Maybe some hope.

Seems that Len Sheaffer in a TBN thread said he was having parts made because these are so rare.









YM1510d FWD gear 194441-13950 available


I'm having some of these gears being made. the number I get depends on the demand. If you are interested in one or more, please email me.




www.tractorbynet.com





"I'm having some of these gears being made. the number I get depends on the demand. If you are interested in one or more, please email me. "

*SHEAFFER'S TOWN & COUNTRY TRACTORS INC.*
320 Palmyra Rd
Dixon, IL 61021
PARTS HOTLINE - 815-284-3226
email - [email protected]
On-Line Shopping - https://www.japanesetractorparts.com
Japanese and Domestic Tractor Parts for many makes and model brands

Len is active on the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group and the Mitsubishi-Satoh Tractor Group.

Shank Pinion Bevel Gear 

Boston Gear has some of these as CATALOG ITEMS. See this link and compare the Yanmar part for measurements. 


https://www.bostongear.com/-/media/Files/Literature/Brand/boston-gear/catalogs/p-1930-bg-sections/p-1930-bg_miter-and-bevel-gears.ashx








Miter Bevel Gears | Open Gearing Products | Boston Gear


Boston Gear's stock miter and bevel gears are specifically designed for the efficient transmission of power and motion between intersecting shafts at a right angle (90°). Miter gears are a special type of bevel gear designed to operate in pairs with identical numbers of teeth and diametral...




www.bostongear.com


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Scroll down the page. 








Amazon.com: Boston Gear L151Y-P Bevel Pinion Gear, 1.5:1 Ratio, 0.500" Bore, 12 Pitch, 18 Teeth, 20 Degree Pressure Angle, Straight Bevel, Steel : Industrial & Scientific


Amazon.com: Boston Gear L151Y-P Bevel Pinion Gear, 1.5:1 Ratio, 0.500" Bore, 12 Pitch, 18 Teeth, 20 Degree Pressure Angle, Straight Bevel, Steel : Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com





Something might work.

lots on the site looking like this in many sizes.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

LukeWoodall said:


> close here is another picture of it
> Looks shorter I guess


I wonder if the bevel gear teeth, angle and if the splines all matched, could a machine shop machine the collar to the proper length?
I think the gear is actually a different configuration, being straight out and straight down with the teeth cut at an angle. May not work anyways.


----------



## LukeWoodall (9 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> In your search, has anything cross referenced over to a John Deere p/n? or a Cub Cadet p/n?


Not that I’ve notice but again I’m green at this and may have not noticed.


----------



## LukeWoodall (9 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> Scroll down the page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Closest I can find


----------



## LukeWoodall (9 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> Maybe some hope.
> 
> Seems that Len Sheaffer in a TBN thread said he was having parts made because these are so rare.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I’ll look into this thread


----------



## LukeWoodall (9 mo ago)

This is the closest one that I can find that looks similar is there anyway to tell if it is the correct one?

WHD Axle Gear for Yanmar Models 155D, 165D, & 1401D Part # 194341-14230 Amazon.com: WHD Axle Gear for Yanmar Models 155D, 165D, & 1401D Part # 194341-14230 : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

If that part number is correct, I doubt it is going to fit you your 1510D.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

LukeWoodall said:


> This is the closest one that I can find that looks similar is there anyway to tell if it is the correct one?
> 
> WHD Axle Gear for Yanmar Models 155D, 165D, & 1401D Part # 194341-14230 Amazon.com: WHD Axle Gear for Yanmar Models 155D, 165D, & 1401D Part # 194341-14230 : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Is it possible to measure you current part. Here is an example. Just measure the same dimensions locations and replace what's in this image circled in red. Ideally measure in METRIC as Yanmar tractor parts are in millimeters.

Then compare to this site.
gearsandsprockets.co.uk/metric-spiral-bevel-gears










In 3D CAD, I can also replicate any of the gears to 3D model files. Then any machine shop can simple load that file into a machining center to make you a part. 

Here's an easy example. The top of your gear is flat with a circular rise. Its easy to adapt to it.










Even better yet, McMaster-Carr offers many Metric Beveled gears too.  









McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




www.mcmaster.com





Just need the shape and sizes.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

LukeWoodall said:


> This is the closest one that I can find that looks similar is there anyway to tell if it is the correct one?
> 
> WHD Axle Gear for Yanmar Models 155D, 165D, & 1401D Part # 194341-14230 Amazon.com: WHD Axle Gear for Yanmar Models 155D, 165D, & 1401D Part # 194341-14230 : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Did any of those bevel pinion gears on McMaster-Carr even come close? I was surprised at the huge assortment they carry.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

LukeWoodall said:


> This is the closest one that I can find that looks similar is there anyway to tell if it is the correct one?
> 
> WHD Axle Gear for Yanmar Models 155D, 165D, & 1401D Part # 194341-14230 Amazon.com: WHD Axle Gear for Yanmar Models 155D, 165D, & 1401D Part # 194341-14230 : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Try this link. I don't know why the old link took you to insulation sheets. Very weird. 

This should work! 









McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




www.mcmaster.com


----------



## UtahYanmar (8 mo ago)

Were you able to locate this gear?


----------



## LukeWoodall (9 mo ago)

UtahYanmar said:


> Were you able to locate this gear?


I was not able to find a replacement.
😒


----------



## UtahYanmar (8 mo ago)

LukeWoodall said:


> I was not able to find a replacement.
> 😒


Sent you a DM


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

UtahYanmar said:


> Were you able to locate this gear?


Are you looking for the same one? Or one similar to it?

That McMaster-Carr link to those gears are a huge help.


UtahYanmar said:


> maybe we can look together....
> 
> Please post when you see this so I can remove it.


Are you looking for the same one? Or one similar to it?

That McMaster-Carr link to those gears are a huge help. The company is a distributor. If you can find out the manufacture, chances are there are many more standard sizes offered.


----------



## LukeWoodall (9 mo ago)

UtahYanmar said:


> Please call...maybe we can look together....
> View attachment 79183
> 
> 
> Please post when you see this so I can remove it.


 read


----------



## LukeWoodall (9 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> Are you looking for the same one? Or one similar to it?
> 
> That McMaster-Carr link to those gears are a huge help.
> 
> ...


This is the piece I need #17


----------



## LukeWoodall (9 mo ago)

UtahYanmar said:


> Were you able to locate this gear?


No i have not been able to find it


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

LukeWoodall said:


> This is the piece I need #17
> View attachment 79184


So its p/n 194441-13520 

The p/n lead me here,








Newbie with broken Yanmar 1510D


Hi, Dick Vennerbeck in the Los Gatos Mountains 50 miles south of San Francisco. I have a dead 1510D that spent most of it's life half submerged in rice paddies somewhere. My left front knuckle is total is total dust housing is not repairable and gears are gone completely. I'm looking for a left...




www.tractorbynet.com





I see no other mention on the internet.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

LukeWoodall said:


> No i have not been able to find it


Check out this Yanmar vintage parts dealer. Wish there was an English version to the site. 





Paouris Parts


Καινούργια και μεταχειρισμένα ανταλλακτικά για τρακτέρ




www.paourisparts.gr





Enea Guveli who works there speaks English. He's been a help for many in our community to find those hard to locate parts. IF the part isn't listed, chances are they still have it. They salvage dozes of YM machines a week along with other Japan tractor brands. The have all of the Yanmar manuals too just tell the what page you found item-17 on.


----------

